# Any opinions on Habitual?



## Feathers (Nov 8, 2022)

Has anyone here tried Habitual? I'm thinking I should take another swing at a Newcastle-style diet (albeit with some modifications to try and prevent the issues I hit last time) I like the idea of a program with a bit of support, which this seems to provide. And 4 shakes/soups a day, so no need to think about food at all.

For reference, this is what I'm considering: https://www.tryhabitual.com/


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 8, 2022)

4 shakes/soups a day is the same as Exante. The support is the plus I guess. 

May I ask what's changed for you between the last time you tried a very low calorie diet and this time?


----------



## Feathers (Nov 8, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> 4 shakes/soups a day is the same as Exante. The support is the plus I guess.
> 
> May I ask what's changed for you between the last time you tried a very low calorie diet and this time?


I've lost about 10% of my bodyweight gradually this year, which should mean my calorie deficit will be less brutal. I also have the experience from last time. I got on fine with it until week 3, when my energy went through the floor (and stayed there), and my head got a bit weird.

My plan this time is:

Start as normal
Make sure to track my period and eat slightly more in the week before (as that may have been a factor last time)
And if I get into the diet then have an energy crash, instead of trying to push through it, immediately bump my calories up a bit.
I basically do well on shake-based diets: love the simplicity! But last time I wasn't prepared for a complete energy collapse in week 3, and didn't know how to handle it when it hit.

Even if I ended up doing a mostly-shake 1200 calorie diet, it would still be pretty speedy weight loss.


----------

